# Spaying a 3 months old Vizsla???



## Brasinglesa (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
I am new here. Just got a puppy girl. I have been told she needs a umbilical hernia operation for correction. The Vet suggested we should spay her, all in one operation. I can see the logic of it but isn't she too young? What would be the consequences if we go ahead with it? If we wait then she would have to have another general anaesthesia and another cut in her belly, what would be worse? I am so lost and not sure what to do!! Please can anyone help with some advices? Thanks


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If it was my pup, I would opt to have spay at a later time. 
Nothing good will be gained by spaying a puppy that young. 
In the mean time do some research on the pros and cons of early spay.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

as above ^^^^ for the same reasons.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi Brasinglea. Welcome to the forum!

I completely agree with TexasRed here. I would wait. Below I've linked some threads on the forum for you to look through. There's been a few studies, including a vizsla specific one, out there that actually show a higher incidence of cancer in dogs that have been spayed/neutered early. Vets tend to oversimplify this decision because it is drilled into them that it is the best way to control the population and reduce unwanted dogs and while it is great for that, it isn't necessarily the best thing for an individual dog's health. The hormones that are removed are integral to nearly every system in the body and are especially important in a growing pup. 

You may also want to search the forum for threads on umbilical hernias. I believe you can normally wait to correct this, but that may not be the case with your girl. 

Higher Risk of Cancer in Vizslas Neutered or Spayed 

Study on spay/ neuter in Vizslas

Study on Spay/Neuter, Cancer, and Behavioral issues in vizslas

Another Early Spay Neuter side-effect 

Spay Age

Do your research and regardless of what decision you make, it'll be an informed one. That does a lot to remove the fear factor!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Oh, let me be blunt: Do NOT spay her at 3 months, she's too young. The logic of doing it now doesn't take that into consideration. She's a baby!

If she needs corrective surgery on an umbilical hernia than do that. If you decide to have her spayed, that can be done later, the surgery nowadays is often done laproscopically, which is minimally invasive.

Consider getting a new vet, too.


----------



## Brasinglesa (Apr 12, 2016)

Thank you all so far.... That is what I thought. I will wait. Now I need to know better about her hernia correction too!! Any more advices on that one? Thanks


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

If your vet is suggesting to spay at 3 months, it is time for a new vet.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

organicthoughts said:


> If your vet is suggesting to spay at 3 months, it is time for a new vet.


I do agree. I'd just never have confidence in the veterinary opinion of a vet that suggested a spay at 3 months.

It would be important to me to have a vet I respected and trusted that I could build a future relationship with. I could not build on this foundation.

Bill


----------



## Tabor (Jan 28, 2016)

Yeah, don't spay at 3 months wait until 5-6, before first heat.

You CAN spay at 3 months, it's more of a shelter medicine practice, which isn't totally wrong but also not totally right. 
We are all here because we want what is perfect for our dogs.

I've gotten input from 3 vets on this, wait to spay and do it at spay. But as I said in the other post, none of them have seen you dog so take it for what it is.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Brasinglesa said:


> Now I need to know better about her hernia correction too!! Any more advices on that one? Thanks


There are different types of hernias that require different treatments. We can't advise on that, but the larger issue is the level of trust you have in your vet's judgment. I think any vet that suggests a spay at 3 months simply b/c he's "Already in there" isn't one who's judgment I'd trust. So, I'd get a second opinion from a different vet in a different office before subjecting a baby to surgery.

All vets are unfortunately not the same. When you bring a puppy in to a new vet,you're beginning a long term relationship and a lifetime commitment to the health and well being of your best friend. When you hear something that doesn't sound quite right....like this....it's a red flag that you maybe haven't found someone worthy of your trust.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Tabor said:


> Yeah, don't spay at 3 months wait until 5-6, before first heat.
> 
> You CAN spay at 3 months, it's more of a shelter medicine practice, which isn't totally wrong but also not totally right.
> We are all here because we want what is perfect for our dogs.


There's a lot of misinformation about spay and neutering, and I'll leave it to others more inclined to post the research, which pretty conclusively supports leaving dogs of both genders and all breeds intact. The few benefits aren't outweighed by the risks.

However, to correct your post, for those who decide to spay, it's best to wait as long as possible, the minimum accepted wait seems to be 2 heat cycles, not before the first heat as you indicate, and longer than 5-6 months. The biggest obstacle with intact V bitches is the confinement for the time they're in heat, there is no mess or other issues folks often (mis) associate with estrus.

Shelter dogs and their caretakers are in a whole other universe: They tend to dogs who are poorly cared for or otherwise owned by irresponsible individuals who don't take the precautions to keep their intact dogs under control and supervised to avoid unwanted breedings. So, from their perspective, spaying and neutering the dogs they eventually get in their custody seems more reasonable. But that model isn't necessarily generalizable to the V community, where we are typically a highly responsible bunch.


----------



## Tabor (Jan 28, 2016)

here is a link that refers to the increase in mammary cancer likelihood when you wait to spay
http://www.pethealthnetwork.com/dog-health/dog-diseases-conditions-a-z/mammary-tumors-dogs
25% if you leave female intact seems very very high, especially since the number is so low if you do it at 6 months.

This is just ONE benefit to doing it before the first heat. Waiting/not doing it may have others. One thing that I have found (and we've all seen) is there is a million different opinions when it comes to this (much like what you feed your dog). You can look at different research, view the pros and cons of the existing research different than someone else, or weigh each factor differently. It's something most of us will have to decide at some point and there will never be a right answer but I think there is some value in having the conversation.

I have a male and read the V study, I don't recall if that study refers to females, because I read it from the perspective of a male owner but that article combined with vet input is how I made the decision to wait until 18-24 months before revisiting the topic.

I totally agree shelter med serves it's purpose but hopefully with responsible owners it never plays a role in a V's life.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Tabor said:


> One thing that I have found (and we've all seen) is there is a million different opinions when it comes to this (much like what you feed your dog). You can look at different research, view the pros and cons of the existing research different than someone else, or weigh each factor differently. It's something most of us will have to decide at some point and there will never be a right answer but I think there is some value in having the conversation.


Well said. I think the forum majority usually only presents the argument for waiting - but there are pros/cons for both sides. By all means, consider the (valuable) information on the forum, but also do your own research and discuss it with your vet to make a well informed decision that is right for YOU and your dog.



einspänner said:


> Do your research and regardless of what decision you make, it'll be an informed one. That does a lot to remove the fear factor!


Eins linked of great information and I completely agree with her on this ^!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

(Although I would say most people in both camps would think 3 months is too young.)


----------

